# What colour is my hedgehog? Salt and pepper?



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

Title says it all. The first picture my hedgehog is the one on the left or the one on the bottom. (They are not together anymore no need to worry). Sorry if the picture quality isn't good. They were taken on my phone.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Definitely not a salt and pepper. He looks like a grey to me.


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------

